# مخترع جهاز انتاج طاقة الكهربائية يعمل على الهندسة المكانيكية



## earthstars (2 يونيو 2010)

مخترع جهاز انتاج طاقة الكهربائية يعمل على الهندسة المكانيكية
يعمل من تلقاء نفسه لا رياح ولا شمس ولا غاز ولا بترول, الكهرباء مجانا وطول لعمر اختراعي هدا هدية للفقراء


----------



## aassadawi (5 يونيو 2010)

ربي يفتح عليك


----------



## alymady (11 أبريل 2012)

فين الاختراع؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (20 أبريل 2012)

متهيألى المفروض يتشطب لان مفيش اختراع ولا حاجه للفقراء يمكن هوه عايز اختراع للفقراء


----------



## lolo1993 (25 أبريل 2012)

انا عندي فكرة مبدئيه لمشروع مشابه له 
وعرضته مهندسين واخصائين 
اغلبهم قال لى المشروع ناجح نظريا 
لاكن مايمديك تسويله نمودج بالسعوديه 
ووقفت البحث حاليا


----------



## mohamed.shnak (25 أبريل 2012)

وين الاختراع


----------



## يعقوب أحمدمحمد (28 مايو 2012)

لوسمحت نرجوا من سيادتكم الموالقرة كيف يعمل هذا الجهاز


----------



## ashraff (5 يوليو 2012)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## البحارالسبعة (4 أغسطس 2012)

بيتك وين بيتك .,.,.,.,أشو فيه وين الحكي الصعب مو شا يف شي .,.,,.,


----------



## الوبري1989 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

وين الاختراع


----------



## azzo (6 مارس 2013)

جميل .... بس ممكن توضح من ناحية المبدء او فكرة العمل


----------

